#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Nong Nooch Gardens prepare for Fathers Day on 5th December.

## dirtydog

*        Nong Nooch Gardens prepare for Fathers Day on 5th December.*


       On Wednesday Morning we made our way to Nong Nooch Gardens in Jomtien as the popular tourist attraction prepares for Fathers Day on 5th December, which marks the birthday of His Majesty The King. 

As part of the celebrations the park will be running a special promotion whereby sons and daughters will be able to bring their father to the park for free on 5th December. 

There will also be a parade featuring 40 elephants and we were given a sneak preview of the highlight of the day when two specially trained elephants will create a poster featuring a Heart and a Thai language Phrase which translates as Children, love your Father and show him respect at all times. 

For a fun day out, we recommend you visit the park on 5th December to enjoy their Fathers Day activities. 

For more information about Nong Nooch you can log on to their website www.nongnoochtropicalgarden.com 

  



Pattaya One News

----------

